# Serbian (BCS): oboje su/nije se namucila



## FrTwist

These two phrases are about the passing of a grandmother.  I understand it as "Our mother and your grandmother is now with/reunited with grandpa..." but I do not know what "oboje su sa andjelima" and "nije se namucila" means.

Nasa mama a vasa baka je hvala bogu sa dedom a oboje su sa andjelima.  Nije se namucila.

Can somebody please explain this to me?

Thank you!


----------



## slavic_one

Our mother, your grandma, is, thanks God, with grandpa and they're both with angels. She wasn't agonizing!

actually it's:
Naša mama, a vaša baka, je hvala Bogu sa dedom, a oboje su sa anđelima. Nije se namučila.

(and if it's addressing to you, sorry for your loss)


----------



## dudasd

slavic_one said:


> actually it's:
> Naša mama, a vaša baka, je hvala Bogu sa dedom, a oboje su sa anđelima. Nije se namučila.


 
Sorry, but must correct you - according to Serbian grammar, the commas are not only a surplus but absolutely forbidden here. The enclitic verb "je" (as well as any enclitic word) can't be positioned after comma. The same rule is valid in Croatian, I believe. (At least it was.) Also, "a" has function of a conective here, it stands instead of "i", so doesn't require the comma. 

To FrTwist - the phrase "nije se namučila/o" means that someone had "easy death", that she/he didn't pass suffering or in pains.


----------



## slavic_one

u hrvatskom su to zavisne recenice i one su tu radi dodatne informacije pa se trebaju odvojiti zarezima


----------



## dudasd

slavic_one said:


> U hrvatskom su to zavisne recenice i one su tu radi dodatne informacije pa se trebaju odvojiti zarezima.



Celina "Naša mama a vaša baka je hvala Bogu sa dedom" jeste jedna rečenica, ne dve, i u srpskom i u hrvatskom. Frazu "hvala Bogu" poželjno je odvojiti zarezima kao umetnutu (mada nije apsolutno obavezno), no pošto nije ona sporna, postavimo rečenicu ovako:

Naša mama a vaša baka je sa dedom.

U ovakvoj konstrukciji "a vaša baka" može imati značenje "i vaša baka". Dakle, nisu posredi zavisne rečenice, već grupa srodna apoziciji, ali ne i prava apozicija jer imamo veznik "a" (u ovom slučaju sastavni). No i da je reč o pravoj apoziciji - "Naša mama, vaša baka, ..." - iza zareza opet ne sme stajati enklitika (što opet važi i u srpskom i u hrvatskom), i u tom pogledu je pravilo vrlo strogo. U takvom slučaju bi rečenica morala da izgleda ovako:

Naša mama, vaša baka, sad je sa dedom
ili 
Naša mama, vaša baka, jeste sa dedom
ili
Naša mama, vaša baka, sa dedom je.


----------



## slavic_one

U redu ocito si strucniji od mene, prihvacam da moze biti tako!
Bitno je da je pokretac topica dobio odgovor


----------



## dudasd

Naravno, to je najbitnije, a sigurno je i svima nama korisno da se međusobno malo "pretresemo" iz gramatike.


----------



## FrTwist

Thank you all so much!  Maybe once I learn more of the language I'll be able to/ready to understand all of the grammar technicalities discussed : )  Thanks again!


----------

